# Monster Mash!!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Its a good thing one of the 13 accounts to get the Monster is only 40 mins from my house!!!

Here is a box that I picked up. They had a box open and were selling singles so I picked one up and smoked it tonight...Let me tell ya, after the first 1/4 inch this cigars gets truly amazing...wow!! These are going down for a while, I can't imagine what they will taste like with a few more years...Great Job Pete!!!

Bigfoot 9.5


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Where do I get a box? Those look awesome.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome!! Man, they look freaking good!! Where can we get those!! :dribble::dribble:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Only 13 stores in the US got the Frank. The store is Texas has already sold out. on Pete's website he lists all of the stores that got the monster. I think each shop got 50 boxes each.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, fine looking gars, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm going to try to pick some up tomorrow or saturday.. Time the chicago retailer a call....

Great pick up!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

I do NEED those.......


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> Only 13 stores in the US got the Frank. The store is Texas has already sold out. on Pete's website he lists all of the stores that got the monster. I think each shop got 50 boxes each.


Brian,
Is this Limited?? Or just a first shipment?? Love to try them, but this would be difficult if they are alredy sold out in serveral shops!! :mumbles:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

amateurke said:


> Brian,
> Is this Limited?? Or just a first shipment?? Love to try them, but this would be difficult if they are alredy sold out in serveral shops!! :mumbles:


Limited..Next year will be a new size, new set of unlucky 13 shops...etc


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats Brian nice score!

Sadly I wont get any closer to a box of these than these pics. ALL 13 shops filled their waiting list in a couple days. I am on two stand by lists in the event six people back out on theirs. However I dont think I will be getting any.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Congrats Brian nice score!
> 
> Sadly I wont get any closer to a box of these than these pics. ALL 13 shops filled their waiting list in a couple days. I am on two stand by lists in the event six people back out on theirs. However I dont think I will be getting any.


That's a big bummer. We'll see what happens for me Saturday. I've never been to Up Down so I might stop in there regardless.


----------



## madoqa (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice pics!
I wait for your review.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I can't wait my guy is getting the boxes today for an event he is having with Pete so he's gonna have Pete sign it for me and I'll pick it up on monday


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Brian!!!They look amazing :biggrin:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Swaeeet as always Brian--


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

You lucky bastage!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Truly amazing! I didn't even try to get my hands on these - less disappointment that way.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

You know you want to send one this way [email protected]


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I guess I misunderstood. I thought Pete didn't want these actually sold until Halloween weekend?

I must have misunderstood...either that or that is when the shop I am getting them from is going to sell them.

Either way, they look great...Can't wait!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

You always get the good stuff. Congrats.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> Only 13 stores in the US got the Frank. The store is Texas has already sold out. on Pete's website he lists all of the stores that got the monster. I think each shop got 50 boxes each.


I had my wife call these guys in Addison just yesterday, I got the info and the jump late. He said he had made his list and had no more. :mumbles:


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah, picked mine up in addison yesterday evening as well. they do look slick! i'm looking forward to trying these now, after your quick notes on it and the guy at the shop basically describing it the same, brian!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Are these numbered? I read somewhere else that one shop has matching limited shirt, each numbered according to the box number?!?!


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

i believe the box was numbered...and if they had shirts, they sure as the world didn't tell me! *mumbles*


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Man that is one nice looking cigar and box. Great pick up.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome grab Brian


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

SVB said:


> Are these numbered? I read somewhere else that one shop has matching limited shirt, each numbered according to the box number?!?!


I have box number 511


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice grab Brian. I'm hoping to get a few myself!!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

they look yummy


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Why do none of the B&M's near me get these kind of things ?

Brian, do you mind if I ask how much you paid ?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> Why do none of the B&M's near me get these kind of things ?
> 
> Brian, do you mind if I ask how much you paid ?


There was a lottery to see who got to sell them.

http://tatuajecigars.com/scoop/

These are the only 13 who will get them in 2008. There are 666 boxes, so that's 51 boxes each with 3 left over. Most likely, each retailer will get 50 boxes with the remaining 16 used for promotional, events, replacement for damaged merchandise, Pete's personal consumption... etc. Tatuaje MSRP is 169.00. That price IS NOT inclusive of any state tobacco taxes, so you may end up paying more... but probably not less.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Man those look so nice and tasty


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Nice job BF 9.5


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

They look sooo good.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Whats the dimensions of those babys??????


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Whats the dimensions of those babys??????


don't worry you'll find out


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like a lucky 13 to me.:biggrin:


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. I managed to round up a box. Very hard to get. Almost all shops were sold out.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

those look yummy


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Whats the dimensions of those babys??????


Classic Double Corona 7 x 49 box press.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

god they look good!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

SVB said:


> I guess I misunderstood. I thought Pete didn't want these actually sold until Halloween weekend?
> 
> I must have misunderstood...either that or that is when the shop I am getting them from is going to sell them.
> 
> Either way, they look great...Can't wait!


I thought they where going on sale the 31st as well? Oh well its a hell of a grab 9.5!! Enjoy those babies in a couple of years


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice pick up!! They look great Brian.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks great


----------

